# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  انتخاب دانشگاه برای رشته مدیریت

## mohammad96

سلام به همگی دوستان عزیز.کم کم موقع انتخاب رشته داره فرا میرسه.ممنون میشم این سوال بنده رو جواب بدید.
برای رشته مدیریت بازرگانی کدوم یکی از این دو دانشگاه رو انتخاب میکنید؟ممنون میشم اگه دلیلتون رو هم بنویسید.
تهران یا علامه طباطبایی؟
پیشاپیش ممنون

----------


## mohammad96

کسی از دوستان نیست که کمک کنه؟

----------


## فاطمه زهرا

> سلام به همگی دوستان عزیز.کم کم موقع انتخاب رشته داره فرا میرسه.ممنون میشم این سوال بنده رو جواب بدید.
> برای رشته مدیریت بازرگانی کدوم یکی از این دو دانشگاه رو انتخاب میکنید؟ممنون میشم اگه دلیلتون رو هم بنویسید.
> تهران یا علامه طباطبایی؟
> پیشاپیش ممنون


با توجه به تحقیقاتی که تا الان کردم تهران اولویت داره.

دانشگاهی که مدرکش را راحت تر از بقیه جاها قبول دارند و خب استادهایشان هم خب خوب و بد دارند همه جا!

با دانشجوی مدیریت علامه تاکنون نتونستم صحبت کنم ولی از دانشجوی دانشگاه تهران که پرسیدم خیلی راضی بود.

----------


## sin fc

> سلام به همگی دوستان عزیز.کم کم موقع انتخاب رشته داره فرا میرسه.ممنون میشم این سوال بنده رو جواب بدید.
> برای رشته مدیریت بازرگانی کدوم یکی از این دو دانشگاه رو انتخاب میکنید؟ممنون میشم اگه دلیلتون رو هم بنویسید.
> تهران یا علامه طباطبایی؟
> پیشاپیش ممنون


اول دانشگاه تهران و شهید بهشتی بعد علامه ، بقیه دانشگاه ها ی خوبم به ترتیب بعد اینا...

----------


## فاطمه زهرا

> سلام به همگی دوستان عزیز.کم کم موقع انتخاب رشته داره فرا میرسه.ممنون میشم این سوال بنده رو جواب بدید.
> برای رشته مدیریت بازرگانی کدوم یکی از این دو دانشگاه رو انتخاب میکنید؟ممنون میشم اگه دلیلتون رو هم بنویسید.
> تهران یا علامه طباطبایی؟
> پیشاپیش ممنون


چرا بازرگانی؟چرا مالی نه؟

----------


## sardare azmoon

حالا چرا میخواین برید مدیریت؟؟؟ مدیریت دیگه قدیمی شد

----------


## فاطمه زهرا

> حالا چرا میخواین برید مدیریت؟؟؟ مدیریت دیگه قدیمی شد


اولین باره همچین جمله ای میشنوم!همه دارن میان مدیریت!شما میگی قدیمی شد؟

----------


## sardare azmoon

> اولین باره همچین جمله ای میشنوم!همه دارن میان مدیریت!شما میگی قدیمی شد؟


ببخشید مدیریت برید اخرش چی کاره بشید؟

----------


## فاطمه زهرا

> ببخشید مدیریت برید اخرش چی کاره بشید؟


چیزی که زیاده کار برا مدیریت!حتی میتونی استاد بشی و از کارمند بانک بگیر تا مدیر بازرگانی ، مدیربازاریاب

و.... مسلما که اولش سمت خیلی بالایی نداری ولی وقتی مهارت داشته باشی میتونی کارهای زبادی بکنی

----------


## sardare azmoon

> چیزی که زیاده کار برا مدیریت!حتی میتونی استاد بشی و از کارمند بانک بگیر تا مدیر بازرگانی ، مدیربازاریاب
> 
> و.... مسلما که اولش سمت خیلی بالایی نداری ولی وقتی مهارت داشته باشی میتونی کارهای زبادی بکنی


استادی دانشگاه که تو همه رشته ها هست !
مدیر بازار یاب هم که الان از رشته mba میگیرن نه از کسانی که انسانی خوندند و از طریق انسانی رفتن مدیریت !!!
ضمنا الان تو این چند ساله خیلی ها رفتن mba زمانی که شما فارغ التحصیل بشید شک نکنید اون موقع دیگه اشباع شده 
البته این نظر منه و بدیهیه که شاید غلط باشه

----------


## فاطمه زهرا

> استادی دانشگاه که تو همه رشته ها هست !
> مدیر بازار یاب هم که الان از رشته mba میگیرن نه از کسانی که انسانی خوندند و از طریق انسانی رفتن مدیریت !!!
> ضمنا الان تو این چند ساله خیلی ها رفتن mba زمانی که شما فارغ التحصیل بشید شک نکنید اون موقع دیگه اشباع شده 
> البته این نظر منه و بدیهیه که شاید غلط باشه


مدیریت بازرگانی بینش کیفی دارد نه کمی!

بعد از لیسانس برای ادامه تحصیل میشه mba خوند!

بعدشم درسایی که ما و ریاضی ها میخونیم تو دانشگاه یکیند جناب

هوم؟

----------


## فاطمه زهرا

> ببخشید مدیریت برید اخرش چی کاره بشید؟


الان دقیقا شما موافق چه رشته ای واسه انسانی ها هستین؟

----------


## sardare azmoon

> بعد از لیسانس برای ادامه تحصیل میشه mba خوند!
> 
> بعدشم درسایی که ما و ریاضی ها میخونیم تو دانشگاه یکیند جناب
> 
> هوم؟


شما بازار کار الان رو نباید ببینید شما میخواین 5 الی 8 سال دیگه جذب بازار کار بشید نه 1 ماه دیگه پس بازار کار چند سال دیگه رو ببینید نه الان .  رشته mba تا 5 سال دیگه اشباع میشه به نظر من ( البته این حدس منه و شاید غلط باشه ) 
ضمنا اگر شما خانوم مذهبی هستید این نکته رو هم بدونید که معمولا کسانی که این رشته رو میخونند باید تو شرکت های خصوصی کار کنن که شاید برای یک خانوم مذهبی محیطش مناسب نباشه و اون شخص زیاد علاقه به کار در اون محیط رو نداشته باشه و مهم تر از اون   علاقه مدیران شرکت ها هم به خصوص برای مدیریت بازار یابی بر اینه که از خانوم های غیر مذهبی استفاده کنند ( چون این افراد بهتر میتونند بازار یابی کنند ) اگر آدم مذهبی هستید به نکته مهم هم توجه داشته باشید و بدونید به خصوص برای مدیریت بازار یابی کارفرمایان هیچ وقت یک خانوم مذهبی رو استخدام نمیکنند

----------


## فاطمه زهرا

> شما بازار کار الان رو نباید ببینید شما میخواین 5 الی 8 سال دیگه جذب بازار کار بشید نه 1 ماه دیگه پس بازار کار چند سال دیگه رو ببینید نه الان .  رشته mba تا 5 سال دیگه اشباع میشه به نظر من ( البته این حدس منه و شاید غلط باشه ) 
> ضمنا اگر شما خانوم مذهبی هستید این نکته رو هم بدونید که معمولا کسانی که این رشته رو میخونند باید تو شرکت های خصوصی کار کنن که شاید برای یک خانوم مذهبی محیطش مناسب نباشه و اون شخص زیاد علاقه به کار در اون محیط رو نداشته باشه و مهم تر از اون   علاقه مدیران شرکت ها هم به خصوص برای مدیریت بازار یابی بر اینه که از خانوم های غیر مذهبی استفاده کنند ( چون این افراد بهتر میتونند بازار یابی کنند ) اگر آدم مذهبی هستید به نکته مهم هم توجه داشته باشید و بدونید به خصوص برای مدیریت بازار یابی کارفرمایان هیچ وقت یک خانوم مذهبی رو استخدام نمیکنند


خب این فقط یک معمولا است و  بالاخره جاهایی هستند که بشه کارکرد...نه؟
حالا یک مثالم بازاریابی بود زیاد شنیدم که کار زیاده بخصوص تو ارشد که گرایشات مختلفی میشه
دات مثل مدیریت منابع انسانی

----------


## sardare azmoon

> الان دقیقا شما موافق چه رشته ای واسه انسانی ها هستین؟


به نظر من بهترین رشته انسانی حسابداریه 
ولی یک توصیه به همه اگر زبانتون قویه در کنار تحصیل فقط برید برنامه نویسی یاد بگیرید بیشترین بازار کار الان و احتمال زیاد حداقل  تا 20 سال دیگه برای برنامه نویسه البته یادگیری برنامه نویسی کار سخت و خیلی زبان بره و باید دائما هم اپدیت بشید

----------


## فاطمه زهرا

> به نظر من بهترین رشته انسانی حسابداریه 
> ولی یک توصیه به همه اگر زبانتون قویه در کنار تحصیل فقط برید برنامه نویسی یاد بگیرید بیشترین بازار کار الان و احتمال زیاد حداقل  تا 20 سال دیگه برای برنامه نویسه البته یادگیری برنامه نویسی کار سخت و خیلی زبان بره و باید دائما هم اپدیت بشید


روانشناسی یا مشاوره راهنمایی چطور؟

آخه حسابداری یک کار روتینه و جذابیت آنچنانی نداره بنظرم!و مدیریت جامع تر از حسابداری است و جذاب تر!

----------


## sardare azmoon

> خب این فقط یک معمولا است و  بالاخره جاهایی هستند که بشه کارکرد...نه؟
> حالا یک مثالم بازاریابی بود زیاد شنیدم که کار زیاده بخصوص تو ارشد که گرایشات مختلفی میشه
> دات مثل مدیریت منابع انسانی


تقریبا میشه گفت باید برای مدیریت بازار یابی برید شرکت خصوصی من احتیاطا گفتم معمولا مثلا کدوم شرکت دولتی میاد مدیر بازار یابی جذب کنه ؟؟؟؟ اگر باشه هم خیلی محدوده 
مدیریت منابع انسانی ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ خودتون قضاوت کنید اخه تو کشوری مثل ایران میان به همچین مدیریت هایی بها بدن ؟؟؟ برای کشوری مثل ایران که همه کاراش یلخی هستش  ارزشی برای اینجور مدیریت ها قائل نیستند
ببخشید ها این رو بگم اینا نظرات منه و و من معصوم نیستم و شاید نظراتم غلط باشه اگر غلط بود بنده رو حلال بفرمایید

----------


## فاطمه زهرا

> تقریبا میشه گفت باید برای مدیریت بازار یابی برید شرکت خصوصی من احتیاطا گفتم معمولا مثلا کدوم شرکت دولتی میاد مدیر بازار یابی جذب کنه ؟؟؟؟ اگر باشه هم خیلی محدوده 
> مدیریت منابع انسانی ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ خودتون قضاوت کنید اخه تو کشوری مثل ایران میان به همچین مدیریت هایی بها بدن ؟؟؟ برای کشوری مثل ایران که همه کاراش یلخی هستش  ارزشی برای اینجور مدیریت ها قائل نیستند
> ببخشید ها این رو بگم اینا نظرات منه و و من معصوم نیستم و شاید نظراتم غلط باشه اگر غلط بود بنده رو حلال بفرمایید


منم اینا رو شنیدم...
ولی بازم همه میگن این مدیریت بازرگانیه یا مالیه بهتره!

----------


## Maximus

> به نظر من بهترین رشته انسانی حسابداریه 
> ولی یک توصیه به همه اگر زبانتون قویه در کنار تحصیل فقط برید برنامه نویسی یاد بگیرید بیشترین بازار کار الان و احتمال زیاد حداقل  تا 20 سال دیگه برای برنامه نویسه البته یادگیری برنامه نویسی کار سخت و خیلی زبان بره و باید دائما هم اپدیت بشید


حرفت رو تقریبا قبول دارم ....اگه خلاقیت در کنارش باشه دیگه محشره!!!!!!

----------


## فاطمه زهرا

> حرفت رو تقریبا قبول دارم ....اگه خلاقیت در کنارش باشه دیگه محشره!!!!!!


چرا تقریبا؟

----------


## sardare azmoon

> روانشناسی یا مشاوره راهنمایی چطور؟
> 
> آخه حسابداری یک کار روتینه و جذابیت آنچنانی نداره بنظرم!و مدیریت جامع تر از حسابداری است و جذاب تر!


روان شناسی تا جایی که میدونم باید حتما فوق لیسانس داشته باشید تا پروانه بدن ضمنا یک خورده سرمایه هم میخواد مثلا برای گرفتن مطب و... ولی حسابداری با لیسانس هم کار هست براش ( البته بدیهیه با فوق بیشتر کار هست براش ولی با لیسانس هم میشه کار کرد ) حتی در دوران دانشجویی هم میشه رفت سر کار ضمن اینکه معمولا اون چیزایی که تو دانشگاه بتون میگن الکیه یعنی تو عمل به کارتون نمیاد به همین دلیل به زرنگی خودتون بستگی داره و اینکه به همین دلیل میتونید با زرنگی خودتون پیشرفت کنید 
ببخشیدا به عنوان یک برادر بزرگتر یک نصیحتتون کنم : خواهشا به عنوان یک زن دنبال کار نباشید راحت برید زندگیتون رو بکنید کار کردن زن ها به نظر من بدترین معضلیه که جامعه ما گرفتار شده !!!!

----------


## شاداب شریعتی

> روان شناسی تا جایی که میدونم باید حتما فوق لیسانس داشته باشید تا پروانه بدن ضمنا یک خورده سرمایه هم میخواد مثلا برای گرفتن مطب و... ولی حسابداری با لیسانس هم کار هست براش ( البته بدیهیه با فوق بیشتر کار هست براش ولی با لیسانس هم میشه کار کرد ) حتی در دوران دانشجویی هم میشه رفت سر کار ضمن اینکه معمولا اون چیزایی که تو دانشگاه بتون میگن الکیه یعنی تو عمل به کارتون نمیاد به همین دلیل به زرنگی خودتون بستگی داره و اینکه به همین دلیل میتونید با زرنگی خودتون پیشرفت کنید 
> ببخشیدا به عنوان یک برادر بزرگتر یک نصیحتتون کنم : خواهشا به عنوان یک زن دنبال کار نباشید راحت برید زندگیتون رو بکنید کار کردن زن ها به نظر من بدترین معضلیه که جامعه ما گرفتار شده !!!!


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Yahoo (31): ]چه طرز فکری......!!!!!!

----------


## فاطمه زهرا

> روان شناسی تا جایی که میدونم باید حتما فوق لیسانس داشته باشید تا پروانه بدن ضمنا یک خورده سرمایه هم میخواد مثلا برای گرفتن مطب و... ولی حسابداری با لیسانس هم کار هست براش ( البته بدیهیه با فوق بیشتر کار هست براش ولی با لیسانس هم میشه کار کرد ) حتی در دوران دانشجویی هم میشه رفت سر کار ضمن اینکه معمولا اون چیزایی که تو دانشگاه بتون میگن الکیه یعنی تو عمل به کارتون نمیاد به همین دلیل به زرنگی خودتون بستگی داره و اینکه به همین دلیل میتونید با زرنگی خودتون پیشرفت کنید 
> ببخشیدا به عنوان یک برادر بزرگتر یک نصیحتتون کنم : خواهشا به عنوان یک زن دنبال کار نباشید راحت برید زندگیتون رو بکنید کار کردن زن ها به نظر من بدترین معضلیه که جامعه ما گرفتار شده !!!!


نشنیده میگیرم

ممنون از پیشنهاد هایتان اما لطفا این نوع طرز تفکر هایتان را هم انتشار ندهید!

خانم ها اگه به جا کار کنند اونوقت جامعه به معضل نمیرسه!

اگرم نباشند با یه سری کمبودها مواجه میشوید!

----------


## sardare azmoon

> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/COLOR][/SIZE]]چه طرز فکری......!!!!!!


چواب بدم اسپم میشه ولش کنید به هر حال من وظیفم بود که بتون بگم خواهشا ادامه ندید چون اسپم میشه

----------


## Maximus

> چرا تقریبا؟


حرفاش کاملا درست هست فقط بحث رقابت هست

----------


## فاطمه زهرا

> حرفاش کاملا درست هست فقط بحث رقابت هست


چطور و از کجا و با کدوم کلاس میشه برنامه ریزی رو از سطح مبتندی تا سطح حرفه ای اش پیش رفت؟

اصلن به چه درد میخوره اخرش چیکارا میتونی بکنی؟

----------


## sardare azmoon

> چطور و از کجا و با کدوم کلاس میشه برنامه ریزی رو از سطح مبتندی تا سطح حرفه ای اش پیش رفت؟
> 
> اصلن به چه درد میخوره اخرش چیکارا میتونی بکنی؟


برنامه نویس وب میشید تازه برخی از برنامه نویسان وب تو خونه فعالیت میکنند یعنی داخل خونه با لپتاب یا کامپیوترشون کار مکنند که شاید برای خانوم ها این طور کار کردن بهترم باشه

----------


## mohammad96

نه به اینکه این تاپیک دیروز یه پست نداشت.نه الان که سه صفحه جلو رفته!!!!!
در مورد انتخاب بازرگانی عرضم به حضورتون....اصلا دنبال مالی نرید که به هیچ وجه ارزش نداره.مگر اینکه بخواید ایران بمونید و استخدام بانک بشید.ضمنا مدیریت اعم از تمام گرایش ها به هیج وجه توی ایران کاربرد نداره.چون بنده قصدم فاند گرفتن در مقطع دکترا هست برای همین میخوام مدیریت بازرگانی بخونم.ضمنا اینو بدونید که مدیریت مخصوصا در ایالات متحده بالاترین وجهه شغلی و درامدی رو داره.شما تمام شرکتای بزرگ اعم از اپل و گوگل و .... نگاه کنید بوسیله بهترین مدیران اداره میشن.ضمنا اینم بگم که سخت ترین فاند گرفتن مال رشته ی مدیریت هست.خیلی سخت ایالات متحده فاند میده.مخصوصا مدیریت هاروارد و استنفوردو .... . مدیریت از رشته هایی هست که تصمیم ایالات متحده بر اینه مدیریت و رشته های انسانی باید دست خودشون بمونه.خیلی سخت دانشجو خارجی میپذیرن.در حالیکه برای مهندسی و بقیه رشته ها شما میتونید بهترین فاند گرید a حتی از بهترین دانشگاهای امریکا بگیرید.در هر صورت بهترین راه برای خوندن مدیریت اینه:مدیریت بازرگانی کارشناسی.ارشد مدیریت استراتژیک تهران.دکترا ایالات متحده.
ضمنا تمام مشکلات ایران در حال حاضر..به نبود مدیریت درست برمیگرده.ای کاش رتبه برتر های ایران کمی بیشتر به این رشته توجه میکردن.نه اینکه وقتی رفتند ایالات متحده اونجا تغییر رشته بدن.چون اصول مدیریت تیلور و ... در کارشناسی هست.و یه مدیر موفق از کارشناسی شکل میگیره.
در ضمن تمام این حرفا موثق هست و یکی از اقوام نزدیک بنده دارن در دانشگاه کارولینای شمالی دکترا مدیریت استراتژیک میگیرن.توی فروم اپلای ابرود هم عضو هستن.اگر کسی خواست مستقیما از ایشون مشاوره بگیره به بنده خصوصی بده تا لینک تماس با ایشون رو بدم.

----------


## Maximus

یه متن طولانی نوشته بودم که دیدم sardare azmoon بهتر از من و خلاصه و مختصر نوشته 
دقیقا همینه...

----------


## -ava-

سلام
دوستان واسه استخدام شدن توبانک باید مدیریت اموربانکی خوند؟؟؟
از طریق مدیریت مالی یا حسابداری نمیشه؟؟کدومشو بخونی راحترمیری بانک؟ :Yahoo (117):

----------


## mohammad96

> سلام
> دوستان واسه استخدام شدن توبانک باید مدیریت اموربانکی خوند؟؟؟
> از طریق مدیریت مالی یا حسابداری نمیشه؟؟کدومشو بخونی راحترمیری بانک؟


مدیریت امور بانکی رو بنده ندیدم تا الان توی رشته ها..شاید از اختراعات جدید دانشگاه ازاد  باشه :Yahoo (35):  البته توهین نشه به دانشگاه ازاد چون مدیریت ازاد تربت جام رزومه استاداش از فردوسی قویتره.اگر خواستید ارجاع میدم به سایت ازاد تربت جام که رزومه استادان بازرگانی رو ببینید.
ولی مدیریت مالی و بازرگانی برای استخدام بانک کاربرد داره.

----------


## -ava-

> مدیریت امور بانکی رو بنده ندیدم تا الان توی رشته ها..شاید از اختراعات جدید دانشگاه ازاد  باشه البته توهین نشه به دانشگاه ازاد چون مدیریت ازاد تربت جام رزومه استاداش از فردوسی قویتره.اگر خواستید ارجاع میدم به سایت ازاد تربت جام که رزومه استادان بازرگانی رو ببینید.
> ولی مدیریت مالی و بازرگانی برای استخدام بانک کاربرد داره.


چرا مدیریت بانکی هست، دانشگاه علوم اقتصادی تهران روزانه وشبانشو داره فقط /بقیه شهرها هم غیرانتفاعی :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mohammad96

> چرا مدیریت بانکی هست، دانشگاه علوم اقتصادی تهران روزانه وشبانشو داره فقط /بقیه شهرها هم غیرانتفاعی


اهان درسته.عذر میخوام.دفترچه رو نگاه کردم و متوجه شدم.ولی در هر صورت نظر بنده روی بازرگانی هست.حالا خود دانید...

----------


## ..زهرا..

چه تاپیک خوبی :Yahoo (105):

----------


## mohammad96

> چه تاپیک خوبی


خواهش میکنم.بنده استارتر بودم ولی بقیه دوستان بیشترین زحمت رو کشیدن و جواب دادن.

----------

